# New Themes Added



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2006)

I added some new themes. From within your Control Panel choose Edit Profile and you can select from among 12 themes now.

XP Silver is the Puritanboard Default Theme.


----------



## non dignus (Oct 3, 2006)

"Coffee" is pleasant.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I almost made it default but not all care for tan themes. I like XP Olive too.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 3, 2006)

Good Job Rich! New banner is cool; like 'coffee' the best. It's easy on this old mans eye's.


----------

